# VT > VR 140 Guitar Amp head?



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

With the infinite amount of wealth of info on the net i haven't been able to find much on the Guitar Amplifier project i have and haven't been able to get a definitive date (70's???):

(script on front)
VR 140 Guitar Equalizer 

(on back)
"Made In Canada" Vibration Technology Ltds
PM 140 
160 watt 120v 60hz

i picked this up a few years ago ..knowing it needed work.
i replaced the broken fuse cradles original to the board from "Nutech Elec." on parkdale ave here in hamilton. other than that ...would be nice if i could find a wiring diagram...have one loose red wire that is a bitch to find where it was originally soldered to. Major update would be to swap out the chassis mounted XLR ?? plugs.








to the traditional 1/4" plugs..didn't understand why they used are that type of connector to begin with!?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Heralchemy said:


> With the infinite amount of wealth of info on the net i haven't been able to find much on the Guitar Amplifier project i have and haven't been able to get a definitive date (70's???):
> 
> (script on front)
> VR 140 Guitar Equalizer
> ...


These units came out in the early 70's. They were among the first solid state amps. I never saw one of their equalizers. Just amp heads and speaker cabs.

The general consensus was that their amps sucked!:smile:

To my knowledge, no one has ever found a schematic of any kind for any of their products. If you happened to find "the pot of gold" you would be getting free beer forever from guys who have broken VT's in their basement, waiting for the day they can fix them.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> These units came out in the early 70's. They were among the first solid state amps. I never saw one of their equalizers. Just amp heads and speaker cabs.
> 
> The general consensus was that their amps sucked!:smile:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the insight Wild Bill...guess manufacturers on the whole didn't want anybody copying they creations...i did hear one mentioning the Transistor amps being too clean sounding...thus why they weren't accepted in the beginning. i picked up this unit for next to nothing...so its a fun little project...i just accomplish putting Beltone tube amp(AP-A) back together.
Side note...anyone play around with vintage Vacuum tube tester before!?...reason i ask is i have one that would be cool to figure out. anyone know someone in Hamilton area that knows how to Test out a testor?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Heralchemy said:


> Thanks for the insight Wild Bill...guess manufacturers on the whole didn't want anybody copying they creations...i did hear one mentioning the Transistor amps being too clean sounding...thus why they weren't accepted in the beginning. i picked up this unit for next to nothing...so its a fun little project...i just accomplish putting Beltone tube amp(AP-A) back together.
> Side note...anyone play around with vintage Vacuum tube tester before!?...reason i ask is i have one that would be cool to figure out. anyone know someone in Hamilton area that knows how to Test out a testor?


Well, I'm local! I have my shop in my house in Stoney Creek.

The thing about testers is the documentation. They all have selector switches and a whole whack of different sockets that have to be set up to test each different tube. So they would have a manual or booklet that came with it that would list 'all' the tubes and give the setttings for testing it.

If you don't have that documentation you're beat!

If the tester was a common brand you can often find replacement documentation on Ebay.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> Well, I'm local! I have my shop in my house in Stoney Creek.
> 
> The thing about testers is the documentation. They all have selector switches and a whole whack of different sockets that have to be set up to test each different tube. So they would have a manual or booklet that came with it that would list 'all' the tubes and give the setttings for testing it.
> 
> ...


i do have the documentation...i just question a frayed wire or 2 as it looks pretty old (50's?) ...i haven't even check the power it needs (battery and the like)


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3759770618/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3758974471/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3759769756/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3759773220/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3759774638/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heralchemy/3758979101/

i just supplied some images as to see if someone else might have the same amp head . i was surprised it has effects built into it . its a fun little project ...i don't have more than 10 bucks invested


----------



## moncton_greg (Oct 30, 2009)

*I have one of these too!*

I have the VR 140 Guitar Equalizer Amp and 4x12 celestian greenback cab. It was given to me for free. 

Not a big fan of the head but the speakers are great. 

Greg Krauss


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

Heralchemy said:


> With the infinite amount of wealth of info on the net i haven't been able to find much on the Guitar Amplifier project i have and haven't been able to get a definitive date (70's???):
> 
> (script on front)
> VR 140 Guitar Equalizer
> ...


Vibration Technology was a company founded by Hari Ghandi and operated in the 70's and early 80's in Ontario. Hari didn' want his circuits stolen so he used unmarked components in many places and didn't issue schematics to the public, or even techs, he figured they were well enough made that they wouldn't break down and repairs would be unnecessary. The biggest problems with these amps were all the aluminum parts that gradually oxidized , particularly pots that were grounded to the aluminum chassis, but a simple cleaning would usually solve the problem. The entire 140 series used the same power amp, it was connected by a 9 pin plug to the various models of pre-amps which were mounted to the front of the cabs. Hari used his own design for the distortion effect, and no matter what was said to him, he would not change it. Most people didn't like the sound, and this was the greatest criticism of his amps. on the other hand there was no shortage of pedals available and the amps themselves were solidly made. The cabs were solid and lasted forever, even using less than premium quality speakers. The biggest drawback to VT, though, was that they wee gray, and during the hayday of heavy metal, everyone wanted black. Have an extra wire? Should be easy to find on a PC board. look for a lump of solder or a hole that has solder in it that isn;t connected to anything. Always check first, though, that it isn't a ground.


----------

